# OTA: Missing Channels/Guide Data



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... since there are SO MANY OF you that now have OTA, and a lot of have been posting about missing channels...

Here is what I need... reply with *JUST THIS INFORMATION*


Closest City (DMA Host city):
ZIP for primary DMA:
ZIP for secondary DMA:

Channel: x-y ; Totally missing/There but no details
Channel: x-y ; Totally missing/There but no details
.....



Also in your post, please click the button to REMOVE your signature, as it will cut down on the size of the post.

I'll make sure DirecTV sees the thread, and has someone take a look at the guide data.


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

Des Moines, IA
50263

All are totally missing:

8-2 (KCCI Weather)
13-2 (WHO Weather Radar)
23-1 (KPWG Digital)
56-1 (CW Digital)


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Harrisburg-Lancaster, Pa
17543

Missing
8.2 (WGAL Weather Plus)


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Yuma, AZ
85364:

Channel: 9-1 ; Totally missing
Channel: 9-2 ; Totally missing

with a few other issues....

The situation is a little confusing. On the Hr20, guide data appears for 11-1 (nbc yuma), signal strength is 98-100, but no picture live. This channel has no issues with the hr10 from the same antenna setup (both diplexed and new ota cable run). Last night, I experiemented with 11-1(on the Hr20 by hitting record on the blank screen going back to LIST and actually watched this channel while it was being recorded in HDTV (Excellent picture). My H20 has the same problem, but does produce the above 9-1, and 9-2 (fox) channels with no problems. Ironically, the Hr10 shows the 9-1, 9-2, but with no guide data (ever). Have moved all three recievers around, reset a few times, re configured the OTA setup a few times and everything produces the same result. On my HR10, the 9-1,9-2 channels did produce a 60-65 signal rating, which was my lowest, but still was able to watch channels.

Sorry that this was longer that what was likely intended for this thread, but I did not want to post in multiple threads the full problems.....thanks


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

Chicago, IL

60525

Channel 2-1 (wbbm) Totally missing.


As I mentioned on another thread, I can get this channel just fine through my tv tuner, but get a "Not Aquired" on the hr20.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

Mobile, AL/Pensacola, FL
32507

5-2 Totally missing from available channels. No guide data.
55-1 Guide data available. No signal.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DMA: Des Moines, IA
Entered Zip Code: 50010

All are totally missing:

8-2 (KCCI Weather)
13-2 (WHO Weather Radar)
23-1 (KPWG Digital)
56-1 (CW Digital)


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Green Bay/Appleton WI
54313 is the zip for the station

WACY 32-1 - no signal at all, guide data is there however. Recently changed from UHF 59 to UHF 27


----------



## tmpask (Aug 29, 2006)

Chicago, IL

60630

Channel 2-1 (wbbm) listed in the guide but has 0 signal.
Channel 26-3 (Ch. 48)not listed in guide and 0 signal.
My H20 and TV tuner get both signals easily.
All other channels are fine.


----------



## boredatwork (Dec 14, 2006)

Quincy, IL
62301

7-2 KHQA Totally Missing
10-3 CGEM Totally Missing


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

WWMT 3-1 and 3-2 as well as WZZM 13-1 and 13-2 don't get any signal at all. On other devices I do get signal. I'm betting they have the physical channel setup wrong. WWMT is digital 2 and WZZM is digital 39. Can you have someone check into that Earl? 


Thanks!


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Tulsa, OK:
74437


Channel: 2-2 ; Totally missing/Weather


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Salt Lake City
84067

Channel: 4-2 ; Totally Missing


----------



## phergy (Sep 23, 2006)

Columbia, Missouri
65203

Channel: 8-2(KOMU); totally missing/Weather


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

60661 chicago

2-1 Not acquired despite strong signal on TV tuner. In guide though.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

St. Louis, Mo.

Primary Zip: 62286
Secondary Zip: 62901

Channel 3-2, totally missing (Carbondale DMA, Secondary)
Channel 4-2, totally missing (St. Louis DMA)


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

KATC 3.2 Weather Channel Lafayette, La 70508
WBRL 44.2 Baton Rouge, La 70601


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

DMA Albany, NY
Zip code used 12090
Missing Channels:
13-3/12 WNYT-DT (Doppler Radar), Albany, NY 480i
55-2/50 WYPX-DT (PaxWest), Amsterdam, NY 480i
55-3/50 WYPX-DT (Worship), Amsterdam, NY 480i
55-4/50 WYPX-DT (Faith), Amsterdam, NY 480i

The only one I am interested in is 13-3.


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'l post this in here, allthough I beleive it to be a station problem.

Dallas, Texas
75202
27-1 KDFI-DT My 27
Guide data is there, signal is strong, but get 771.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Salt Lake City
89883
14-1; guide data/100% signal/no audio or video/audio video works on TV's tuner


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Tyler, TX 75701

Missing channels
51-1 Fox F1
51-2 My Network
56-2 NBC Weather Plus


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Champaign/Springfield, IL
61801 Primary Zip

Channels totally missing:

17-2 WAND Weather station
23-2 WBUI
27-2 WCCU


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SParker said:


> WWMT 3-1 and 3-2 as well as WZZM 13-1 and 13-2 don't get any signal at all. On other devices I do get signal. I'm betting they have the physical channel setup wrong. WWMT is digital 2 and WZZM is digital 39. Can you have someone check into that Earl?
> 
> Thanks!


Confirmed.

Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo DMA

3-1 WWMT-HD No signal, guide data ok
3-2 CW No signal, guide data ok

Note that this is digital channel 2. Also I get a 100% lock for this on my E-86 and both channels come in fine. I have restarted the HR20 as well as removed and readded the DMA but it hasn't fixed it.

Can't comment on WZZM as I am too far from it's tower to get it.

All other OTA channels and subchannels are coming in great and have guide data.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Greenville Washington New Bern, NC

27889

7.3 (32.3) WITN-DT3
14.1 (21.1) WYDO-DT
35.4 WPXU-DT4

Raliegh NC 
27601

47.2 WRPX DT2
47.3 WRPX DT3
47.4 WRPX DT4


----------



## tejohnson (Nov 6, 2006)

Parkersburg, WV (DMA 190)
26101

Channel: 15-2 ; Totally missing (WTAP-Fox-SD)
Channel: 15-3 ; Totally missing (WTAP-MyUPN-SD)


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

Syracuse, NY 13214
43-1 (44) WNYS WB - Totally Missing 

Utica, NY 13502
33-1 (27) WFXV Fox - Totally Missing


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo DMA
> 
> ...


I to am not getting channel 3-1 3-2 channel 8-1 8-2 8-3 have guide only 771 message. these are both vhf my uhf seem ok.. now gettig 8-1 8-2 8-3 only missing the 3's


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

Primary - Pittsburgh, PA (zip code 15010)
Secondary Youngstown, OH (zip code 44512)

Channel 27-1 WKBN-DT (CBS affiliate) - Guide data OK, no signal with receiver got 771, good signal with built-in TV tuner approx. 75%

Channel 27-2 WKBN-DT2 (FOX affiliate) - Guide data OK, no signal with receiver got 771, good signal with built-in TV tuner approx. 75%


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Jacksonville, FL - 32259

59-2 - Totally Missing
59-3 - Totally Missing
59-4- Totally Missing


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

I know I am the fourth to mention it but no threes (3-1,3-2) in Grand Rapids DMA, and I too have picked these up on other devices.


----------



## kwolford (Jun 28, 2006)

SFS97 said:


> I'l post this in here, allthough I beleive it to be a station problem.
> 
> Dallas, Texas
> 75202
> ...


I also get the 771 error and no picture/sound on 27-1 KDFI-DT, but show 100% on both OTA tuners for signal strength. I have no problem with picture or sound for 27-1 on my Samsung HL-R4266W, only on the HR20.

Allen, TX
75002
27-1 KDFI-DT My 27


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

SC 29302

CBS
7.1
7.2
7.3

Guide data is there only get trying to aquire.

This channel is available on TV tuner with no problem and full signal strength.

All other OTA channels are fine


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Rockford, IL 61114

13-1
13-2

No signal
Get signal easily through TVs built in HD Tuner


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cleveland, OH Zip 44131
NBC
3-1
3-1
3-3

ABC
5-1

CBS 
19-1

FOX
8-1

MyNetwork 
43-1

No Signal acquired for any of these. However I do have EPG info. It goes thru the TV tuner as well as the H20 alright. The HR20 is my only problem.


----------



## MrMolding (Nov 16, 2006)

Washington, DC Market:
20152: (Primary: South Riding/Chantilly, VA)
21093: (Secondary: Timonium, MD)

Channel: 14-1: Totally missing as an available/selectable channel


----------



## JDogHooey (Oct 11, 2006)

Minneapolis DMA
55313

45-2 Totally missing from setup


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Waco, Texas
76710

34-2 Missing
34-3 Missing


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tucson, AZ
85737

9-1 KGUN-DT (no signal 771, guide data available) (Signal Available through TV before)


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

St. Louis MO, 63119

2-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
4-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
5-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
5-2 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
9-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
9-2 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
9-3 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
9-4 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
11-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
11-2 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
30-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)
46-1 listed/ no signal(not acquired)


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Baltimore, MD
Primary Zip: 21060

Channel: 13-1 (Shows in the guide/No signal at all.) (CBS)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Should we redo the OTA setup to see if these are being fixed?


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

I assume someone is looking at these but how are they going to decipher if this is poor reception or a software/hardware issue with the HR20. And does this mean we will need to wait for a future software release for these missing channels to be added?


----------



## NWAlilweaz (Dec 15, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> Green Bay/Appleton WI
> 54313 is the zip for the station
> 
> WACY 32-1 - no signal at all, guide data is there however. Recently changed from UHF 59 to UHF 27


Yeah I 've had the same prob with my H20 (non-dvr) here and there. Sometimes its on, sometimes not. I'm thinking its a Journal-Sental problem and not a DTV problem. From what I hear, channel 32 is NBC 26's red-headed step child.


----------



## kwolford (Jun 28, 2006)

kwolford said:


> I also get the 771 error and no picture/sound on 27-1 KDFI-DT, but show 100% on both OTA tuners for signal strength. I have no problem with picture or sound for 27-1 on my Samsung HL-R4266W, only on the HR20.
> 
> Allen, TX
> 75002
> 27-1 KDFI-DT My 27


*Update:* 27-1 KDFI-DT is now working perfect for me on both my HR20's. Everything is there (picture, sound, guide data) and I have 100% signal strength for 27-1 on both tuners.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

wtrax said:


> I assume someone is looking at these but how are they going to decipher if this is poor reception or a software/hardware issue with the HR20. And does this mean we will need to wait for a future software release for these missing channels to be added?


Perhaps tonight visit by Santa may fix it?!!

EDIT: Even after the fix I still have the same OTA problems. EPG info appears. But I get no signal and 771s across the board.


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Perhaps tonight visit by Santa may fix it?!!


Santa didn't put my missing channels through. Although I still REALLY appreciate D* for playing the role of Santa! Brilliant idea, and thanks Earl for bringing it to fruition! Obviously we love it, but I hope the folks at D* think it's worthwhile as well.

If only he could talk my wife into getting the PS3...


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Jacksonville Florida 32258
Missing 4-1, 25-1, 47-1, 7-1 missing everything except NBC which comes through fine. perfect signal strength if i plug my OTA antenna straight into the TV.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Roseville, California
95678

29.2 ; Guide data incorrect. Channel just a QUBO ad on loop
29.3 ; Guide data incorrect; Christmas Worship on Guide, i being broadcast


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

44333 Cleveland Ohio market:
3-1 and 3-2 have no signal at all. When I hook up my H20-600,channels come in at 100% with same wire.

19-2 is missing in action, not even listed. Comes in at 85% on H20-600
All other Cleveland channels are good


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Mobile/Pensacola 36582

5-2 Subchannel Totally Missing


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Market: Burlington, VT 
Software version: 0108

Missing:
22-1 WVNY ABC
22-2
33-1 PBS
33-2
44-1 WFFF Fox
44-2

Signal strength 98-100:
3-1
3-2
5-1
5-2

My displaced H20 recieved all of the above just fine but the missing on the HR20 above lacked guide data on the H20. All of these stations transmit from Mt. Mansfield which is in plain view out the front window. So the lack of guide data is probably the issue. Any chance of making the stations without guide data viewable but not recordable? I have FOX-HD from D*, but no alternatives(waivers) for ABC and PBS.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Not that it was supposed to, but update 0x10b did not change the missing channels issue. I still have the same missing channels as referenced in my prior post with respect to 0x108. No biggie...I really didn't think the update had anything to do with the database that enumerates the channels in a market.


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

Software version: 010B

Closest City, Tucson
ZIP for primary DMA: 85641


Channel:13-2 ; Totally missing

My two HR-10s see this channel


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Market: Raleigh, NC (Software Version 0x10B)

Guide Data but no picture (771 message):
5-3
11-1
11-2
50-1
50-2

On all these channels, I have very high signal strength when connected directly to TV


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just to report that 10B didn't fix the problem in Grand Rapids with 3-1 and 3-2.

I do see a pattern though:
My channel 3 is digital channel 2. As it is in other markets it seems (Chicago, Cleveland, etc.). All seem to have the same issue.

So I'm thinking that the HR20 may have an issue with signals from VHF digital channel 2.


----------



## monick2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Signal Strength 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This my outcome with OTA after setup last night here in Cleveland,OH
WKYC NBC 3-1, 3-2, 3-3 No signal at all, but have signal thru TV Ant Input.
ABC 5-1 100%
Fox 8-1 100%
CBS 19-1 100% 19-2 No Signal at all, but have signal thru TV Ant input.
WVIZ PBS 25-1 & 25-2 No signal at all, but have signal thru TV Ant input.

All Channels have guide data.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Atlanta DMA. Both the below channels work on both H20 and HR10-250, and both have guide data on the HR20.

WATL (36-1, transmits on 25) signal strength is solid 98->100%, no 771 error, but no picture or sound.

WPBA (30-1, transmits on 20) signal strength is constant 60%, HR20 gives 771 (searching for signal), no picture or sound.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

Quincy, IL
62301 Primary DMA

7-2 KHQA Totally Missing
10-3 CGEM Totally Missing


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Wood Lake, MN 56297 
minneapolis DMA

10-1 KWCM totally missing
10-2 KWCM totally missing

Pioneer Public Tv is a regional station


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

bobinyuma said:


> Yuma, AZ
> 85364:
> 
> Channel: 9-1 ; Totally missing (fox)
> ...


I really never needed OTA since I have had waivers for DNS, except ABC, which we have had no affiliate for. I say had because, on 12/14/06 on the front page of our news paper, we were notified that our fox affiliate will also pick up ABC on channel 9-3 (i think). With this info, I will likely loose DNS soon after 1-1-07. I am hoping that directv can resolve this ota issue, as I really have enjoyed their service the past 8 years (minus some of the hd lite and other hd issues the past year). I would hate to not have fox and abc, and go to TWC, which does have all the channels. I also really prefer the Hr20 to the Hr1O (minus the OTA issue now present). Fortunately, I now have other choices since I moved into my home right next to the rural mountains. I am going be patient and wait it out as long as my wife does not get antsy about missing her ABC shows.

p.s.....how come I get no picture on my 11-1 NBC, but when I go back and watch 11-1 on a recorded show, I can, and the picture is amazing?????????????????????????


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Mobile/Pensacola 36582
> 
> 5-2 Subchannel Totally Missing


Update: 5-2 is working on my TS-160, TS-360 & HR10-250. Does that indicate a "unit specific problem"?

J C


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Columbia/Charlotte market 29714/29108
wbtv 3-1 charlotte
wis 10-1, 10-2,10-3columbia
wolo 25-1, 25-2, 25-3 Columbia
wnsc 30-1, 30-2, 30-3 Rock hill
wltx 19-1,19-2,19-3 Columbia

these are all fine on my tv tuner and h20.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Albuquerque, NM
87124

Missing:
4-2 NBC Weather Plus


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

I have two different HR-20's. It's strange, both are reporting different signal strengths (while hooked to same antenna).

Also, one of my HR-20's even is reporting very different signal strengths on each of it's own two tuners.

Here are the following channels (and their signal strengths) that I can NOT receive with either of the HR-20's. These channels ALL are received fine with either my built in HDTV tuners, my HR10-250, or my H20 DirecTv boxes. Signal strength is in the 65-85% range with those "good" OTA boxes.

*Market = Providence, Rhode Island DMA; Zip Code = 02879*

*HR-20 (Box 1) - Can't receive while other DirecTv boxes and TV's can*

Channel #Call Letters	Tuner 1	Tuner 2

12-2 WPRIDT2 49% 67% 
36-1 WSBEDT 0% 30% 
64-1 WNACDT 0% 0%
64-2 WNACDT2 0% 0%

*HR-20 (Box 2) - Can't receive while other DirecTv boxes and TV's can*

Channel #Call Letters	Tuner 1	Tuner 2

12-2 WPRIDT2 84% 85% 
36-1 WSBEDT 40% 42 % 
64-1 WNACDT 43% 44%
64-2 WNACDT2 41% 42%

*HR-20 (Box 1 & 2) - Locals that do not appear in the guide so I can not tune to them*

Channel #Call Letters
6-2 WLNEDT2
69-2 WPXQDT2
69-3 WPXQDT3
69-4 WPXQDT4


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ajwillys said:


> Market: Raleigh, NC (Software Version 0x10B)
> 
> Guide Data but no picture (771 message):
> 5-3
> ...


Market: Cleveland, OH (Same Software Version 0x10B)

Guide Data but no Picture (771 message)
3-1
3-1
3-3
5-1
8-1
19-1
43-1

High signals connected straight to the TV. No Acquired signal thru the HR20. System test passes the OTA tuners with 0% signal.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Same as Lfix2:
SC 29657

CBS
7.1
7.2
7.3

Stations were found during the scan and are in the guide.
Fine reception on TV tuner, one of the strongest stations in the area.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Fresno/Visalia Market - KVPT channel 18-1 & 18-2 show up on guide as channel 40-1 and 40-2
It is a secondary market that I am on the edge of, so I used the Merced zip code: 95340


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

Washington DC

Primary: 21043
Secondary: 20707

Missing Completely: 7-3

To be honest this is a low one on the priority scale since 7-3 is just a SD feed for WJLA. The HD feed for WJLA shows up correctly in the guide as 7-1 , but for the sake of listing what is actually missing I figured I would post this.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... since there are SO MANY OF you that now have OTA, and a lot of have been posting about missing channels...
> 
> Here is what I need... reply with *JUST THIS INFORMATION*
> 
> ...


I think some people here are reporting lack of reception - I believe what Earl is wanting to know is if the guide is showing the channels - not if you can receive that channel. Am I correct?


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> I think some people here are reporting lack of reception - I believe what Earl is wanting to know is if the guide is showing the channels - not if you can receive that channel. Am I correct?


I have the guide data and receive the picture fine directly to the TV, when plugged into the Sat receive, *MOST* of my locals are 0 signal strength.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Manchester NH (Boston DMA)
03062

Channel 11-2 has always been missing in the guide.
It is the SD digital feed of BN11 whose guide data you do have.
11-1 the PBS national feed works well.
Station is in Durham NH.


----------



## fasi22mob (Nov 7, 2006)

Spokane DMA

NBC 6-1 and 6-2 does not have a signal. This is odd because it use to have the best signal of all my local stations with my hr10-250 and past hd ota tuners. All other stations come in fine with 90-100% meter.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

rlockshin said:


> 44333 Cleveland Ohio market:
> 3-1 and 3-2 have no signal at all. When I hook up my H20-600,channels come in at 100% with same wire.
> 
> 19-2 is missing in action, not even listed. Comes in at 85% on H20-600
> All other Cleveland channels are good


I live in Mogadore 44260 but get Cleveland OTA, our channel 3 is kaput! and 19-2 is missing, also 17-5 which is broadcast out of akron ohio, its part of the TBN channels, it has kids programming on it, which some kids from church like to watch from time to time, thanks!


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl: I am running the "Bravo" version from last night:

Birmingham, AL
35223
40-2 (real channel is 9-2) not in guide, no information, not found in two channel set up scans.

Thanks.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Market: San Francisco-San Jose-Oakland

95008

26-2
30-4
32-2, -3, -5
43-2
47-3
65-4
66-2

These are the sub-channel's missed by the HR-20 (0x10B), but seen by a H20 and my Sony KD-34XBR960's internal ATSC tuner.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

San Antonio, TX

78250

Channel: 12-2; Totally missing


----------



## kq5m (Oct 15, 2006)

Rio Rancho, NM

87124

4-2 missing
9-4 missing
9-5 missing


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Jacksonville, FL 32258

PBS channels now showing up, all the sudden, still missing:

25-1 CBS
30-1 Fox
47-1 ABC

Receiving 4-1, 7-1, 12-1

Anyone know if we are going to have to wait until the next release for this to be fixed or will they be able to rectify this by going through the initial setup process for the OTA tuners, again....? A lot of people are reporting this problem, does each of these cities have to be rectified individually or is there a one fix for all solution.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## EZ-GUY (Oct 4, 2006)

Wilkes-Barre Pa.

Guide Data is there but no signal on CBS 22-1

** Update**

I replaced the cable and now it is fine. So there is guide data and the signal is 85%. (Sorry for the bad post)


----------



## The Phantom Ghost (Dec 2, 2006)

Wichita KS 67209
3-1 ksnwdt no signal but I've got picture and audio

2-1,3-1 kswkdt,3-3,3-4,4-1,8-1 ksnkdt,9-1,9-2,9-3,9-4,13-1,18-1=no signal-771 error

3-2kswkdt2,3-2ksnwdt2,21-1,21-2,21-3,21-4=100% signal-771 error

I have guide data on all of the stations.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

MrBill64 said:


> DMA Albany, NY
> Zip code used 12090
> Missing Channels:
> 13-3/12 WNYT-DT (Doppler Radar), Albany, NY 480i
> ...


DMA-Albany, NY - - - - Zip used 12110

I am also missing the above channels but 13-3 is the only one I could ever receive. However I am most concerned about receiving a weaker signal on WCWN 45-1 when the tower is in the same location as the other channels I do receive.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Not able to get 32-1, FOx here in Chicago. Weird, near 100% signal on the TV tuner.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

FWIW, another member in Phoenix reported in the main HR20 forum that he was losing KTVK, Ch. 3, in Phoenix. I do not know his software.

I am running 0x10B and am getting a 771 message for KTVK in Phoenix, but I am receiving 3-1 OTA.


----------



## Pizzle_Wizzle (Dec 18, 2006)

Huntsville, Alabama 

I installed 0x10B on the 2nd wave. Everything is working fine but 2 OTA channels. Channel not missing from guide, but I get 771 error and no signal from OTA. Before update, using TV tuner this was my strongest OTA signal. 

Channel: 54.1 (WZDX Fox)
Channel: 54.2 (WZDX Fox)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

john18 said:


> FWIW, another member in Phoenix reported in the main HR20 forum that he was losing KTVK, Ch. 3, in Phoenix. I do not know his software.
> 
> I am running 0x10B and am getting a 771 message for KTVK in Phoenix, but I am receiving 3-1 OTA.


John,

The channel 3 that I'm missing in Phoenix is the DTV broadcast on high def from the 103 sat. My OTA 3.1 comes in perfectly. DTV would like to hear from others that have the problem. Take teh time to give them a call.

Thanks,

azarby


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

0x10B running, have 2 markets to report:

Springfield/Champaign, all missing from guide
3.2 (the only way to get MNT off-air in Champaign)
17.2 Weather
20.2 Tube (but it's sister station in Champaign, 15.2 IS in the guide...)
23.2 (only an SD feed of 23.1)
27.2 SAP
49.2 (the only way to CBS off-air in Springfield)
55.2 SAP

Peoria/Bloomington, missing from guide
43.2 Tube

At the location (Lincoln) this unit is working, it will NOT show a signal at all on 20.x (actual DT ch 42) or 55.x (actual DT ch 44), but the HD TV it's on pulls in both stations with NO problems & plenty of signal. (yes, I tried removing the splitter & just running lead straight to the HR20 to no avail) Wondering if the fact there is an adjacent analog signal (43) fairly close is causing problems with the tuner in the HR20?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

azarby said:


> John,
> 
> The channel 3 that I'm missing in Phoenix is the DTV broadcast on high def from the 103 sat. My OTA 3.1 comes in perfectly. DTV would like to hear from others that have the problem. Take teh time to give them a call.
> 
> ...


My probelm is resolved. Turned out to be some sort of broadcast issue. Cancelled my service call.

azarby


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm missing KOZK 21-1,-2,-3 in 65806 They come in near 100% on my HR10, but not on the HR20 with the same antenna cable. 
Signal will show zilcho on the 20, and KOZK-DT is on FULL power on 23)

KSFX-DT shows up with 30% (however they're in the middle of their full power upgrade so I'll give htem slack on it) (27-1)

KSPR -DT is on low power, but on my HR10, I get htem just fine, but sporadically on my HR20. (33-1)

KOLR DT I have never gotten, so I'm not too concerned about it right now)


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Market: Macon, GA 31208

Channel: 13-1 ; Channel is there and I am able to record everything off it in HD in perfect quality but if I try to watch this channel live all I get is a black screen with no message.

Channel: 13-3 ; Totally missing/It does not even show up as available but I am able to watch this over my TV's built in tuner.

The work around I have found right now is if I want to watch something on 13-1 I just go to the channel and press record and then go straight in the My VOD screen and start a playback of the show that I am currently recording. Since I am able to do this and watch the recording fine with no breakups that shows that the HR20 is receiving the channel fine but just unable to show it live.


----------



## Juan Valdez (Dec 7, 2006)

Missoula, MT
59803

11-2 KUFM totally missing
23-1 KTMF totally missing


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

Bend, OR
97701

51-1 / KOHD / Totally missing


----------



## chily3 (Dec 15, 2006)

I forced the upgrade to my HR20, to get the sub channels OTA. 

I am in Sacramento, CA and am able to add all the local channels to my guide, but can on get sub 3.1 and 3.2. non of the others will acquire the antenna. no signal strength. 
Before upgrading to the HR 20 got all the off air channels. So is the HR20 turner not a good as the previous HD receiver/DVR from D*

I am not sure is the right place for this, but did not see another. Even tried another forum and they told me to come back here. 


I really miss KVIE, only reason for all of this.


----------



## jds18 (Dec 18, 2006)

42-1 Atlanta Channel works on my h20 but not on the hr20. Other than that working well.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

For the Kansas City market (64101), we are missing 50-4, the Worship Network. 50-3 is incorrectly labeled as Christmas Worship.

Also, KTAJ 16-1 thru 16-5 have an antenna in Kansas City, but their market is designated St. Joseph (that's where the analog antenna was). With my HR10 I was able to add those stations to my list, but not receive guide data (since I had only Topeka and KC as my designated markets).


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

I live in Chula Vista Ca. On H20 I'm able to recieve the Digital/HD Stations from Mexico (Tijuana) 12-1 (32), 28-1 (28), 29-1 (29) and 57-1 (22) plus the local stations from San Diego zip 91911. When I do scan on the HR20, ONLY THE SAN DIEGO locals are recognized. Please, can the Directv software people try to correct this problem for my wife's sake AND MY HEALTH. Thank you.


----------



## dustyzz (Oct 26, 2006)

chily3 said:


> I forced the upgrade to my HR20, to get the sub channels OTA.
> 
> I am in Sacramento, CA and am able to add all the local channels to my guide, but can on get sub 3.1 and 3.2. non of the others will acquire the antenna. no signal strength.
> Before upgrading to the HR 20 got all the off air channels. So is the HR20 turner not a good as the previous HD receiver/DVR from D*
> ...


Chily,

I have an HR20 and I live in Folsom... Originally I had a cheapo in-door antenna and I could only receive channels 31 and 40 (40 to 60% sig. strength). I then put up a VERY small outdoor antenna attached to the side of my house and now I get all the locals at 98 to 100 % signal strength.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

Closest City (DMA Host city):Jackson, MS.
ZIP for primary DMA:39212
ZIP for secondary DMA:39077

Channel: 20.2 HD OTA missing from guide completely, no picture/sound/guide
Channel: 29.1 which is a digital channel only, has guide information for channel 20.2 which is the actual HD Channel not 29.1)
[/COLOR]

I'll make sure DirecTV sees the thread, and has someone take a look at the guide data.[/QUOTE]


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I want to kick the fcc's a__ !!! who's stupid idea was it to use channel 2!!


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I want to kick the fcc's a__ !!! who's stupid idea was it to use channel 2!!


Channels 2, 3, and 4 do NOT work for DTVs. WBBM has proven that 3 won't work and as a result few stations have elected to use 2, 3, or 4, those who have are being forced to by the FCC, at least for NOW.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I agree the FCC really crapped the bed on that whole VHF idea.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Market: Macon, GA 31208
> The work around I have found right now is if I want to watch something on 13-1 I just go to the channel and press record and then go straight in the My VOD screen and start a playback of the show that I am currently recording. Since I am able to do this and watch the recording fine with no breakups that shows that the HR20 is receiving the channel fine but just unable to show it live.


Atlanta area update:

After reading Mavrick's post about recording an OTA channel that won't display, I tried it on my missing channels (they both have guide data, but won't display a picture).

WATL (36.1 with 100% signal) WILL work if I record the channel, it just won't display 'live'.

WPBA (30.1 withh 60% signal and the 771 error) won't display recorded or live.

Earl, is D* aware of this 'recorded works but live does not' issue/bug?


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

DMA 32258 Jacksonville, FL

Still missing
25-1 ABC 
30-1 Fox

4-1
7-1
12-1
47-1

All coming in.....


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Oklahoma City, Ok

FOX 25-2 Weather Missing

PBS

13-1 Guide data not always correct. Might not be D* fault.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Not really sure if this is important, but the guide data for the NYC local channels does not have the HD icon for shows that are in HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Not really sure if this is important, but the guide data for the NYC local channels does not have the HD icon for shows that are in HD.


Chicago networks are also getting "lazy" on that as well for a lot of their programming, both on OTA and the MPEG-4 ones as well.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

Eugene, Or.

34-1; signal is strong, screen says 771.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know 2-1 is a widespread problem in the Chicago area, anyone else having trouble getting Fox, 32-1? Just cannot get it to record a signal at all on my receiver, despite being full strength on my TV tuner?


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any definitive info on this problem as it seems the most widespread? Is this a software issue? It is a hardware problem? Is it a programming problem that comes from the download of local channels during the OTA setup?

I am very interested to know. Further, as users, what do we need to do to get the fix?

Do we wait for new code? Do we go through the intial OTA setup again?

Like most people, I get two or three, but am missing 3 or 4 locals. 

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chicago networks are also getting "lazy" on that as well for a lot of their programming, both on OTA and the MPEG-4 ones as well.


Ah, but the MPEG4 NY locals have been fairly accurate with identifying programs in the guide with the HD icon. Shouldn't they use the same source for guide info for both the MPEG4 and OTA locals?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Ah, but the MPEG4 NY locals have been fairly accurate with identifying programs in the guide with the HD icon. Shouldn't they use the same source for guide info for both the MPEG4 and OTA locals?


You would think they would.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chicago networks are also getting "lazy" on that as well for a lot of their programming, both on OTA and the MPEG-4 ones as well.


That have anything to do with our HR20 starting 15 minutes later than my Sony SAT - TIVO when recording CSI: NY? I had to watch 15 min of NON HD stuff...:barf: and then switch over to the HD when it caught up. Glad I still have my Tivo hooked up - sometimes.


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

arasner said:


> Does anyone have any definitive info on this problem as it seems the most widespread? Is this a software issue? It is a hardware problem? Is it a programming problem that comes from the download of local channels during the OTA setup?
> 
> I am very interested to know. Further, as users, what do we need to do to get the fix?
> 
> ...


arasner,

It would seem that this is an issue related to the data contained in the guide. (ie.. wrong freq info for chnnel) This is causing the HR20 tuner to look for the channel in the wrong place or if the guide data is missing, not to look for the channel at all.

You will need to rerun setup periodically to correct this issue as the HR20 only uses the guide data during the setup process and will not update itself when the guide data is corrected.

I hope this helps


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

They are not up and running right now, but come January our local PBS affiliate is due to turn on new subchannels. Can these be added?

Austin Texas
KLRU TV
ZIP Code 78759

Currently receiving
18-1
18-2

In January, the following will be live
18-3
18-4


Thanks!
Mike Nassour / Austin TX


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Revamped OTA/ATSC Channel Issue Thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73643

Please continue the posting there, following the new guidelines.


----------

